# Think Vape Craton DNA 100C Mod



## Timwis (25/2/22)

Just spotted this via an email:






Think Vape Craton DNA 100C Mod 100W Box Mod


Think Vape Craton DNA 100C Mod supports single external 21700/20700/18650 battery, 1-100W, 3A type-c fast charging, DNA 100C chip, military-grade materials, Evolv's Escribe software, replay mode/boost mode/temperature protection/preheat, 0.9'' TFT screen.




www.sourcemore.com





*$106.9 with code DNA100*

Looks like a DNA 100C double Barrel, must say very nice!


*Think Vape Craton DNA 100C Box Mod Short Description:*

Craton DNA 100C Mod is the most durable DNA Mod that is made of pure steel. It is compatible with single external 21700/20700/18650 battery with 1-100W power range. By adopting the 3A Type-C fast charging, the Craton DNA 100C guarantees more time on vaping. The use of the Evolv’s Escribe software can maximize the customization and allow you to configure, monitor and modify exactly the way you want. The Craton DNA 100C also features replay mode, boost mode, temperature protection, and preheat. The replay mode can bring you authentic flavor while the boost mode can reach your desired vapor output faster. Based on the accurate temperature control mode, the Craton DNA 100C can reach temperature quickly and flawlessly for all of the most popular coil materials. It also has the multiple protections to guarantee the safe use of the Mod. With the newest DNA 100C chip and military-grade materials, the Craton DNA 100C Mod can create an unprecedented vaping experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (25/2/22)

It does make me wonder if after the last 3 single battery DNA devices have all carried the 100C chipset does it mark the death of future 75C releases?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/2/22)

Think(Vape) I'll take one in silver...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rivera (25/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Think(Vape) I'll take one in silver...



Same!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (25/2/22)

Kinda looks like a Dani mini... I've always said the Dani looks like a double Barrel that went to private school

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mzr (26/2/22)

I saw this mod last year and thought too it resembles the Dani hopefully some stores will stick it I do like the look alot more over the Hyperion 100c

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/2/22)

Mzr said:


> I saw this mod last year and thought too it resembles the Dani hopefully some stores will stick it I do like the look alot more over the Hyperion 100c


When you saw the mod last year it actually housed the 75C chipset but while on pre-order the DNA 100C was released by evolve so the device was pulled and revamped to house the DNA 100C instead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mzr (26/2/22)

Timwis said:


> When you saw the mod last year it actually housed the 75C chipset but while on pre-order the DNA 100C was released by evolve so the device was pulled and revamped to house the DNA 100C instead!


Okay yes you are correct thank you I recall that as being one major reason why I didn't order one lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

